# DC for a Hitachi router



## jnam (Feb 1, 2006)

I just wanted to share my DC shield for my Hitachi router.

I used 1/8" lexan and 1-1/2" pvc pipe to make the shields. I made cardboard patterns to get the exact shape and then cut the lexan on the BS. I heated the lexan in the oven till it was soft then laid the hot lexan on a peice of 3" PVC pipe which just hapens to be the same diamaeter as the Hitachi router!

The lexan then took the exact shape of the router. I used heat also to flatten one end of the 1-1/2" PVC pipe so it would fit in the space. I then cut the hole for the pipe using a dremel tool. The pipe was then epoxied to the lexan shield.

I attach my shop vac hose to the end of the pipe which fits snuggly by using a layer of aluminim foil tape.

The result is very impressive. I get almost no dust, even on MDF!!

(pics posted rather smaller than the original, but you get the idea)


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Outstanding!
I have the same router. I ordered the dust shroud over a month ago and it still hasn't shown up. Maybe I should take your lead...

Michael


----------



## jnam (Feb 1, 2006)

I didnt even know they made a dust shroud for that router, I looked for one but couldnt find it. Its not hard to make at all, infact it was rather easy.

If you do decide to make one be sure to use a cardboard patern template. Cut the shape to fit the openings on both sides then flatten out the template and use it as a pattern for the lexan. after you heat the lexan let it take the shape of a 3" PVC pipe. You'll most like ly need to file, maybe work the edges so it fits nice and snug in the openings of the router.

I found that you can heat the lexan in a toaster oven at about 400 for about 2 min or less, if you heat it too much the lexan will bubble. It only has to be maleable(sp) to softly bend over the 3" pipe. AND BE SURE TO WEAR GLOVES...THAT THING GETS PLENTY HOT.


----------

